# Bora's - Strong Enough?



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone have experience to know if the Bora's are strong enough to ride as daily wheels (in Florida where the road are good)? I weigh 175 lbs and ride about 3 days a week - 6-7 hours per week.

Thank you.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

iridepinarello said:


> Does anyone have experience to know if the Bora's are strong enough to ride as daily wheels (in Florida where the road are good)? I weigh 175 lbs and ride about 3 days a week - 6-7 hours per week.
> 
> Thank you.


Yep, im pretty sure there's no problem having Bora as your daily wheels. They are in fact very strong and reliable wheels. 

btw, i have both LW and Boras, IMHO Campy Bora offers the best of everything. 

cheers


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

they are tubular, so...

limp home mode.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

I'm 6'1'', 220 lbs (very little fat), and put considerable stress on my bike. I only ride the Boras, and they perform flawlessly.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Hell yes they are strong enough for daily drivers. 
I never understand people "saving" nice wheels for races only.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

nrspeed said:


> Hell yes they are strong enough for daily drivers.
> I never understand people "saving" nice wheels for races only.



i think the reasoning is because they'd rather not get a flat on a tubular 50 miles from home.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

r_mutt said:


> i think the reasoning is because they'd rather not get a flat on a tubular 50 miles from home.


Bring a couple of Vittoria Pit Stops and a spare tubular.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> Bring a couple of Vittoria Pit Stops and a spare tubular.



Precisely.
That's what I take with me when riding. Had a flat last week, used the Vittoria Pit Stop, and rode 40 miles back home. I was a bit cautious, but in general a very normal ride, certainly nowhere near limp mode. And I didn't have to use my spare.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm 95kg (210lbs) and ride them everyday and have had a couple of crashes and they haven't moved a bit. I am only racing on them now becuse I was sick of getting punctures.
Bora's really are brilliant!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*To Bora.... or not to Bora ??*

I ride Bora's and am perhaps the heaviest yet to weigh-in (no pun intended) in using these everyday. Yeah.... I am currently 240lbs and ride these for my everyday wheels. I spoke with my local Pinarello dealer, who also sponsors a race team here in Davis, CA. The straight poop as told to me was that Bora's will hold up exceptionally well. The dealer did inform me though that even with regular (twice a year) maintenance that I should expect about 5,000 to 7,000 miles tops out of them as all carbon wheels will start to show signs of failure about the spoke holes about this time frame.

Now I know everyone will have an opinion as to that representation, but these guys build and sell about 60 to 90 Racing Cervelo's and Pinarello's a month and see an awful lot of racers in the shop. It doesn't matter the weigh supported by the Bora's and you could be 150lbs or 250lbs and you can expect the same life expectancy. Sure, you might get more... and if you do, then your the lucky one. This is just a "Yardstick" so to speak on what you can expect to yield for miles on these. They did say that the "Lightweight" Obermayer and the Ventoux where better built and got better mileage than the Bora's.

For maintenance, just make sure the non-drive side spokes are equally tight. Usually they find the Drive side spokes stay nice and tight and you can completely lose tension on the Non-Driver side ones. Spoke "ping" them every couple of times you fill your tires and make sure they are all tight. Other than that..... really a well built and strong wheel!

all the best!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> The dealer did inform me though that even with regular (twice a year) maintenance that I should expect about 5,000 to 7,000 miles tops out of them as all carbon wheels will start to show signs of failure about the spoke holes about this time frame.


Your dealer is getting high on his own supply.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Stupid...*

for everyday use. Read the post from the guy who hit a pothole with his much cheaper Zipp wheels. The price of a replacement rim is nearly as much as I paid for set of Fulcrum Zeros wheels ("only" $900).


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

I agree with c-40. Not a wise choice. Plus if you train with heavier (less expensive) wheels you will feel a difference when you switch to the light wheels for hot rides or races.

Me thinks somebody just blew their wad on super pricey new wheels and wants all their friends to see them every chance they get.

Just sayin...

If you owned a single $3000 dollar suit would you wear it to work everyday...even on casual day? 

LP


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

lanpope said:


> Me thinks somebody just blew their wad on super pricey new wheels and wants all their friends to see them every chance they get.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> ...


I suppose those of us who have them and choose to ride them every day exhibit a void of your abundant wisdom, eh? It's so reassuring to know that you're here to make those tough decisions for us.

I beg forgiveness for not getting the relevance of the $3000 suit. But I do have a $120K car, and I do drive it every day. Wait... Are you telling me that I better get a Ford Taurus to drive Monday through Friday?

Me thinks you a bit jealous, my boy.

Just sayin...


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

umm, don't trust your LBS and take it for gospel.... he's trying to sell you $4k wheels that others will tell you not to buy.... vested interest much?

as for weight not mattering, that is BS... as is putting a finite mileage on wheels... of any type.

smoke teh crack pipe much?

oh wait, what's that campy engineers? rider weight max recommended 82kg (180lbs)? why believe the guys who made em? must be lies !

http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-4934445-6.html


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*What to wear everyday*

Well, I have a $15,000 gold and diamond wedding ring and I've been told by Mrs. Prince that I better be damn sure to be wearing THAT everyday!


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

lanpope said:


> Me thinks somebody just blew their wad on super pricey new wheels and wants all their friends to see them every chance they get.


I used to think this way and was using my Zipp only for races and "special" rides. But the pb is that High profile carvbon wheels handles quite differently from low profile aluminium rim and are also much lighter in most cases. You really have to get used to that and this is the last thing you want to do on race day. I also ended up finding that it was sort of ridiculous to put only a few hundred miles on them per year. I know leave them on one of my bikes all the time. Sure they may fail one day but I came to terms with that.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I plan to use my Bora's and MV32's 50/50 - Thanks to advise from folks I have a 6 pack of Pit-Stop's ready should I get a flat on the Bora's. I was not planning on taking a spare tire - hoping the pit-stops will do the trick/else Taxi pickup.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

the genie said:


> I suppose those of us who have them and choose to ride them every day exhibit a void of your abundant wisdom, eh? It's so reassuring to know that you're here to make those tough decisions for us.
> 
> I beg forgiveness for not getting the relevance of the $3000 suit. But I do have a $120K car, and I do drive it every day. Wait... Are you telling me that I better get a Ford Taurus to drive Monday through Friday?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like your wheels (and car too for that matter). My point is that the only reason to ride such high end wheels on a daily basis as your main set is bling, plain and simple, and that, my boy, is just sort of sad.

People can do what they want and buy what they want, more power to them, let's just be honest about the motivating factors.

LP


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

lanpope said:


> ...the only reason to ride such high end wheels on a daily basis as your main set is bling, plain and simple, and that, my boy, is just sort of sad.
> 
> People can do what they want and buy what they want, more power to them, let's just be honest about the motivating factors.
> 
> LP




lanpope, lanpope... 

I'm curious how you would know any of the reasons or motivating factors that I consider when I choose to do whatever I do—mind reading another of your hidden talents? I have no idea what drives you to write what you have written, since I don't know you, but throughout more than twenty years of riding and a lot of racing I've met many individuals who were very quick at judging others on how they would spend their money and use their gear. Just about every one of them had never even seen, let alone used, the gear in question, but they were very good at finding fault in those who had.

Now, if you tell me that you have a pair of Boras, and that you choose to only ride them on special rides, I'll respect your opinion—and I'd love to see the pictures, of course. But if the closest you've been to them is about six inches away as you drool looking at them on your screen, such opinion lacks substance. You're just another one of those individuals I mentioned above. We would call them (you?) SLPs, as in _spec loving pundits_ because they would have a million opinions about gear based on what they would read but had never used it. 

Or was it _silly little punks_? I forget...

Oh, and about wearing the same $3,000 suit every day of the week—
Of course I wouldn't. It would start to smell, don't you think? I just wear a different $3,000 suit every day of the week. Well, maybe not. The last few Brioni suits I bought were more like $4,600.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i will say that if i dropped 2,500 on a set of wheels, i would try to use them as much as possible! 

genie, judging by your last few responses, you are a label [email protected]!


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> i will say that if i dropped 2,500 on a set of wheels, i would try to use them as much as possible!
> 
> genie, judging by your last few responses, you are a label [email protected]!



Yeah, whatever. So when you state that you would use something more because of how much it costs, does that make you a price point [email protected]?

My posts are meant to show my contempt for those self appointed hall monitors who feel compelled to tell others how to go about their business. I find embracing diversity much more rewarding than condemning it. You want to ride your clinchers every day of the week? Fantastic. I'll ride the Boras, we can share our experiences, and both be better because of it.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

the genie said:


> Yeah, whatever. So when you state that you would use something more because of how much it costs, does that make you a price point [email protected]?
> 
> My posts are meant to show my contempt for those self appointed hall monitors who feel compelled to tell others how to go about their business. I find embracing diversity much more rewarding than condemning it. You want to ride your clinchers every day of the week? Fantastic. I'll ride the Boras, we can share our experiences, and both be better because of it.



sorry, label [email protected] was the wrong term. i was trying to sugar-coat it. 

i agree that you should use your expensive carbon wheels as much as make you happy, i would, but i wouldn't brag about how much i spent on a car, or how much i spend on suits to strangers (or even friends for that matter)- but maybe that's just me...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Back to the OP's q - it appears they are strong enough to use as an every day wheel if you choose to. I too had the same question a few weeks back before I was going to invest in the Bora's - I was able to speak to someone who uses his Bora Ultra's daily and thinks they are "bomb proof" - that was enough for me to pull the trigger. I plan to ride them daily - or at least until they flat and I have to go thru the tubular install/cure process.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

terrain said:


> Back to the OP's q - it appears they are strong enough to use as an every day wheel if you choose to. I too had the same question a few weeks back before I was going to invest in the Bora's - I was able to speak to someone who uses his Bora Ultra's daily and thinks they are "bomb proof" - that was enough for me to pull the trigger. I plan to ride them daily - or at least until they flat and I have to go thru the tubular install/cure process.



You may want to consider Tufo tape instead of glue. One can install/replace a tire in 20 minutes and ride immediately after. I use it, I haven't had an issue with it, nor have any of my friends who have the same setup. 

Congratulations on your new wheels, I hope you like them as much as I do.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Good Info on Tape - like the 'easy piece'.

Was just reading the Tape vs Glue thread -- looks like there are +
s and Minuses. I like the idea of tape and not having to wait for the glue to cure etc... I found a local shop that does Tubular installs for a decent price so my plan is to have two sets and when one gets a flat swap it to the shop etc...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Genie - are you using the brake pads that came with the Bora's? My initial plan was to use them and if necessary go with the campy swiss stops.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

the genie said:


> Oh, and about wearing the same $3,000 suit every day of the week—
> Of course I wouldn't. It would start to smell, don't you think? I just wear a different $3,000 suit every day of the week. Well, maybe not. The last few Brioni suits I bought were more like $4,600.


Nice...really nice.

Enjoy your things.

LP


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*It's Not about Money... all the time*

Guys, this thread isn't about the HAVE'S and HAVE NOT'S. It's about what makes you feel good and what you can afford. There was a time no so long ago I would have thought you to be crazy to drop that much money on Bora's. Then I hunkered down at my profession and through hard work, I had more. So now I ride Bora's and have some nice things. But again.... I worked hard for it. Like all of us I like nice things and I like to feel good, so if Bora's do that for me, or Lightweights or whatever, that is my choice to ride those brands. Same with Suits, travel, cars, ...whatever. You ride and you do what makes you feel good. Simple as that. If you can't afford it... then you dream and if you work hard enough and are lucky..... you get that dream. At least for a moment because nothing lasts forever. Enjoy the Ride on whatever is rolling underneath you....isn't that really what it is all about ?


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> ...Enjoy the Ride on whatever is rolling underneath you....isn't that really what it is all about ?


Yes you're very right. I'll try to follow your advice and enjoy this ride tomorrow—what am I writing, it's _already_ tomorrow!..

_Guys, Saturday, May 2nd, we ride the Beast of the East, Quadzilla. 

Quadzilla is a nasty monster that rules East county. It has devoured many cyclists over the years through the use of its four weapons, which include Kitchen Creek (12%), Pine Creek (17%), Sunrise South (9%), and Sunrise North (8%). Our attack will begin at 6:30am sharp and will require approximately 110 miles of advancement, with 12,500 feet of climbing.

The ride will start and finish at the Pine Valley store. We launch at 6:30am. 

TDL_


I better get some sleep...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

wankski said:


> umm, don't trust your LBS and take it for gospel.... he's trying to sell you $4k wheels that others will tell you not to buy.... vested interest much?
> 
> as for weight not mattering, that is BS... as is putting a finite mileage on wheels... of any type.
> 
> ...


There is no weight limit for Bora's - if there is then please let us know by providing a link to Campagnolo site. Bora's are one of the strongest Carbon wheels out there favoured by top sprinters so would be crazy to put a weight limit on them - usually the only wheels with weight limits are the low profile carbon wheels that are primarily designed for climbing - Bora's are for sprinting.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> ....I spoke with my local Pinarello dealer, who also sponsors a race team here in Davis, CA. The straight poop as told to me was that Bora's will hold up exceptionally well. The dealer did inform me though that even with regular (twice a year) maintenance that I should expect about 5,000 to 7,000 miles tops out of them as all carbon wheels will start to show signs of failure about the spoke holes about this time frame.
> 
> Now I know everyone will have an opinion as to that representation, but these guys build and sell about 60 to 90 Racing Cervelo's and Pinarello's a month and see an awful lot of racers in the shop. It doesn't matter the weigh supported by the Bora's and you could be 150lbs or 250lbs and you can expect the same life expectancy. ............. They did say that the "Lightweight" Obermayer and the Ventoux where better built and got better mileage than the Bora's.!
> 
> all the best!


I won't say I totally disagree with your LBS but I find their statements hard to comprehend - Campagnolo recommend a hub maintenance every 6 - 12 000 miles which doesn't bode well with the 5-7000 miles life expectancy. And no way are the Lightweights more durable than Bora's as there is a price to pay for less weight and its durability!

Also rider weight does have a bearing on life expectancy as well as terrain and style - therefore a cat 4, 140lb climber using them recreationally and for some races would get a lot more miles than a cat1 or pro level 190lb sprinter who was only using them for racing.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Get real...*

Some posting on the net doesn't make it so about 180lb weight limit. Campy does not set a weight limit for Bora's plain and simple. This has been stated over and over in the forums relentlessly. It would seem that you just want to rant and rave without doing your homework here. 

Sure everything will last longer concerning wheens if ultra thin people that weigh next to nothing are riding them, but again... that is not the real world. You mention "The crack Pipe" often enough, perhaps you should put it down and do some factual research of your own?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> Some posting on the net doesn't make it so about 180lb weight limit. Campy does not set a weight limit for Bora's plain and simple. This has been stated over and over in the forums relentlessly. It would seem that you just want to rant and rave without doing your homework here.
> 
> Sure everything will last longer concerning wheens if ultra thin people that weigh next to nothing are riding them, but again... that is not the real world. You mention "The crack Pipe" often enough, perhaps you should put it down and do some factual research of your own?


who's ranting? just sayin' taking the advice of an LBS with something to sell isn't smart. saying weight doesn't matter is stupid of any wheel. Just saying this in my experience as a wheel builder and my former life as an engineer.

The warning applies as campy has long stated that a different maint standard applies to riders who weigh >82kg. 
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/7269065-Wheels_PART_1-06-05.pdf

my wording was poor - i wrote what was on the artisans page as "max rec weight" - but the tenor of my post was right. Campy says life is affected by weight and use type - what your LBS said of weight having no impact on lifespan is clearly wrong.


----------



## jwisan (Dec 7, 2008)

Guys,

I just bought the BORA, but the top layer of the sticker peeled off before I even ride it. Is that normal? Is it possible to replace the sticker?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Not normal. Stickers are available from Campagnolo but are very expensive. the cheap knock offs on ebay arent very good replicas.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

How does the BORAs carbon sidewall hold up to braking does the carbon braking surface wear off after a while? I also saw a friends BORAs that he used when it was raining and the small sand particles that got caught in the pads scratched the braking surface. 

Can the carbon surface be rebuilt with a clear resin if this happens?


Thanks!


Francis


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Not sure about surface rebuilding - but I just got my Bora Ultra's and was told not to ride them in 'heavy rain' - (wheels will/can fill with water). If yours are new - return them to wherever you purchased them for another set. I have seen lots of used ones selling that have either scratched or missing decals due to crashes, scrapes etc...


----------



## jwisan (Dec 7, 2008)

Guys, I finally bought the BORA. BUT, you guys forgot to mention about the wheel, beside being strong, these wheels are too light and fast. I don't sweat enough and it's too fast for club rides!


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

jwisan said:


> Guys, I finally bought the BORA. BUT, you guys forgot to mention about the wheel, beside being strong, these wheels are too light and fast. I don't sweat enough and it's too fast for club rides!



...bummer, ,eh? :thumbsup:


----------

